# Leichte 20“ Rahmen / Gabeln / LRS



## Widi10 (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich möchte meiner Tochter ein 20“ Fahrrad aufbauen und suche als Basis einen sehr leichten Rahmen.

Den Eintrag habe ich mal aktualisiert und hinsichtlich Gabeln und Laufräder erweitert.



Rahmen GewichtHerstellerTypBeschaffenheitBemerkungBezugsquelle1139gPyro20SrawFernwegs.de1140gPyro20LrawFernwegs.de1240gKubikes20lackiertinkl. Lagerschalen2nd Hand1310gKania20rawKaniabikes.com1360gCenturionR Bock 20lackiert2nd Hand1380gKania20lackiertKaniabikes.com1492gSuperbBO20lackiert2nd Hand1530gPoisonEthanollackiert2nd Hand1546gOrbeaMX20lackiert2nd Hand



Gewicht GabelHerstellerTypDisc / V-BrakeEinbauhöheBemerkungBezugsquelle372gKubike20 CarbonV-Brake only345 mmCarbonKubikes494gFrogRoad 20V-Brake310 mmETRO/ISO 451Kaniabikes.com534gKania20 (2020)Disc & V-Brake315 mmrawKaniabikes.com550gKania20 (2020)Disc & V-Brake315 mmlackiertKaniabikes.com561gPyro20 SmallV-Brake only??rawFernwegs.de564gPyro20 LargeV-Brake only340 mmlackiert (klar)Fernwegs.de646gKania20 (2019Disc & V-Brake315 mmlackiertKaniabikes.com



Laufräder GewichtHerstellerTypDisc / V-BrakeBemerkung1090gFederleicht20" FBV-BrakeFederleicht-bike.com1225gKania20" V-BrakeV-BrakeKaniabikes.com1240gFederleicht20" DiscDiscFederleicht-bike.com1250gKania20" DiscDisc & V-BrakeKaniabikes.com1280gCN Litepro20"Disc & V-BrakeAli-Express1360gAcedemyGrade 5V-Brake2nd Hand1489gKubikes20"V-BrakeKubikes / 2nd Hand

Gruss Andi


----------



## Surtre (12. Februar 2021)

Orbea MX20 1546g

Nix mit leicht, aber zum Vergleich evtl. Interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widi10 (12. Februar 2021)

Danke Dir.
Wie sieht es denn mit Frog, Pyro, Kania, Scott, Cube usw. aus?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Ivenl (13. Februar 2021)

Google oder die Datenbank des Forums helfen dir weiter 
Kania z.b.:








						Rahmen Kania Twenty - ROH
					

Wie bieten für individuelle Lackierungen/Pulverungen auch rohe Rahmen an, wenn Sie selbst den Rahmen in Ihre Wunschfarbe bringen möchten (oder…




					www.kaniabikes.com
				



Ansonsten waren die leichtesten Räder die wir hier hatten das Pyro und das ER, die hatten beide ohne Tuning ~7,5kg.


----------



## Widi10 (13. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
Über den Pyro Rahmen habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Was meinst du normt ER?

Gruss Andi


----------



## Ivenl (14. Februar 2021)

Early Rider


----------



## Widi10 (24. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe die Liste im ersten Thread mal ergänzt, vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr. Bei Federleicht bin ich nicht fündig geworden. 

Bei mir wird es wohl ein Centurion R-Bock 20 oder der Pyro 20 small.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## matt017 (26. Februar 2021)

Widi10 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe die Liste im ersten Thread mal ergänzt, vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr. Bei Federleicht bin ich nicht fündig geworden.
> 
> Bei mir wird es wohl ein Centurion R-Bock 20 oder der Pyro 20 small.
> ...


Top Liste! 👍

Ich kann das raw Gewicht vom Pyro 20S bestätigen und das Gabelgewicht von 561g ergänzen...


----------



## Widi10 (27. Februar 2021)

matt017 schrieb:


> Top Liste! 👍
> 
> Ich kann das raw Gewicht vom Pyro 20S bestätigen und das Gabelgewicht von 561g ergänzen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1216361


Danke Dir. 

Wird der Rahmen noch lackiert oder bleibt der raw?

Gruss Andi


----------



## matt017 (28. Februar 2021)

Widi10 schrieb:


> Danke Dir.
> 
> Wird der Rahmen noch lackiert oder bleibt der raw?
> 
> Gruss Andi


Die erste Idee war, den Rahmen an die Early Rider Optik anzupassen (Aktuell fährt er ein ER 16). 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man das Bürsten/Schleifen selbst und mit vertretbaren Aufwand hinbekommt. 
Evtl. wird aber auch eloxiert (wobei sich da die Frage der Vorbehandlung auch stellt) oder lackiert. 
Ist noch nicht final entschieden...


----------



## Widi10 (2. März 2021)

Hallo,
Ich hab die Liste nochmal editiert.

Meinen Rahmen werde ich noch in Candy Purple Pulvern lassen.

Gruss Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (2. März 2021)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich grad einen leichten 20“ Rahmen (Pyro 20S oder Kubike 20s oder ähnlich) herbekomme?

Wir wollten selber bauen und lackieren, deshalb sehr ungern ein komplettes.

Irgendwie find ich keine Rahmen solo...

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!


----------



## Ivenl (2. März 2021)

Gibt nur der kania roh, alle anderen nur über die Bucht.








						Rahmen Kania Twenty - ROH
					

Wie bieten für individuelle Lackierungen/Pulverungen auch rohe Rahmen an, wenn Sie selbst den Rahmen in Ihre Wunschfarbe bringen möchten (oder…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## MisterXT (2. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Gibt nur der kania roh, alle anderen nur über die Bucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade! Aber danke!
Dann begebe ich mich weiter auf die Jagd!


----------



## matt017 (2. März 2021)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich grad einen leichten 20“ Rahmen (Pyro 20S oder Kubike 20s oder ähnlich) herbekomme?
> 
> Wir wollten selber bauen und lackieren, deshalb sehr ungern ein komplettes.
> 
> ...


Ich hab letzte Woche einen rohen Pyro 20s bei fernwegs bestellt. Die haben ihn wiederum direkt von Pyro bezogen. Kannst ja mal anfragen, ob es noch einen gibt.


----------



## MisterXT (2. März 2021)

Danke! 
Mach ma!


----------



## Binem (3. März 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Gibt nur der kania roh, alle anderen nur über die Bucht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt in 4 Farben lieferbar








						Rahmen Kania Twenty - gepulvert
					

Wir bieten auch nur den gepulverten Rahmen vom Kania Twenty Modell 2020 an - in Deutschland vom Fachbetrieb in Sonderfarben gepulvert. Sockel für V-…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (4. März 2021)

Auch nicht leicht, aber gut für die Liste:


----------



## Widi10 (5. März 2021)

Hallo,
hab die Liste nochmal erweitert und die Bezugsquellen (ohne Link) editiert.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MisterXT (6. März 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Jetzt in 4 Farben lieferbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab einen rohen bestellt.
Im Nachbardorf haben wir einen Pulverer, MegaKnalleCandyRot gibts nämlich nicht einfach so zu kaufen. 😁🤡


----------

